# ??? '62 Scwhinn Wasp Heavy Duty Delivery/Newsboy???



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just picked this up.  Paid $150, but drove 3 1/2 hours each way to get it.  So basically, I'm into it for $250 with gas and tolls.  I think I"m a little deep, but not seeing any anywhere.

Has some beat Carlisle tires and a Red Band Bendix Coaster Brake Hub.  Thought the fork was interesting.  Fenders need a lot of work, but I love the "Scale Mech E-73" on the rear.  Front wheel is incorrect, but I have a spare S2 wheel.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 1, 2014)

that bike has a story to tell.i think it's absolutely worth every penny and minute.get the fenders rolled and clean it up.if i had it,it would be cleaned,lubed,and used alot.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2014)

*Wasp*

It's a cool bike, and the right color for a wasp, black. I like it. I might have a black heavyweight schwinn fork for that.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 1, 2014)

Very cool ride!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 1, 2014)

*cool bike*

That is killer.  That would be my go to bike.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 1, 2014)

*Ditto*



island schwinn said:


> that bike has a story to tell.i think it's absolutely worth every penny and minute.get the fenders rolled and clean it up.if i had it,it would be cleaned,lubed,and used a lot.





Great bike, you should get many miles of enjoyment out of this one.  Looks like all it needs to make it complete are the truss rods.  Makes you wonder of the "paper boy" didn't have to remove them to mount his basket.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It's a cool bike, and the right color for a wasp, black. I like it. I might have a black heavyweight schwinn fork for that.




Yeah, I'm going to fix this one up.  So you think the front fork is incorrect?  Was wondering if it was an add on for the Heavy Duty package???  What bike does that fork usually come on?

The other thing that has me curious is the front wheel.  It's not Schwinn Stamped anywhere, but it has the correct spokes (120 gauge).  Both wheels should clean up nice, however they have some dents and dings, and I'll need to find a couple 120 g spokes to complete the wheels.  Also need the front truss rods.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks like the whole front end came off another bike. Previous home was most likely a factory


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> It looks like the whole front end came off another bike. Previous home was most likely a factory




Had that same thought, but what stops me from believing that is the front fender, which matches the rear and no front end damage, just the typical damage to the back of the fender.

Scale Mechanic.  I could only imagine what it was like carrying those heavy parts all over the place.  I'd imagine it was a large factory and the bike was only used on the factory property.  Can't see going from place to place in the WV hills with a 60 lb bike and a bunch of heavy scale parts.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 3, 2014)

*Wow!*

That is a nice bike! I would have jumped on that in a heart beat, event with the long drive. I wouldn't change anything except to get the truss rods. It's got a story attached to it.





Crazy8 said:


> Just picked this up.  Paid $150, but drove 3 1/2 hours each way to get it.  So basically, I'm into it for $250 with gas and tolls.  I think I"m a little deep, but not seeing any anywhere.
> 
> Has some beat Carlisle tires and a Red Band Bendix Coaster Brake Hub.  Thought the fork was interesting.  Fenders need a lot of work, but I love the "Scale Mech E-73" on the rear.  Front wheel is incorrect, but I have a spare S2 wheel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

baronvoncatania said:


> That is a nice bike! I would have jumped on that in a heart beat, event with the long drive. I wouldn't change anything except to get the truss rods. It's got a story attached to it.




Yeah, I'm probably going to start off cleaning the hidden parts to make it ride able, then pick up the truss rods.  Will probably end up buying one of bones's fender rollers in a month or two.  No point in paying $60 plus shipping both ways if you're going to be doing a set of fenders over and over again with other bikes.  Other than that, tires/tubes, bath and a good wax will make it look like new again.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 3, 2014)

Just so you know, that's a Phantom seat, not original to the bike and you could get some coin for that to fix the bike up more.  Just sayin.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2014)

Are you sure the front wheel and hub are incorrect? Does it have the 3/8" axle? Looks like the HD front hub from what I can see in the pictures. They do not have the Schwinn script ingraved.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

ricobike said:


> Just so you know, that's a Phantom seat, not original to the bike and you could get some coin for that to fix the bike up more.  Just sayin.




It's not a Phantom seat.  It's a Heavy Duty seat for this bike.  No metal tabs on the sides, and the cloth covers the nose spring.  I thought it was a Phantom seat too when I saw the photo in CL, they only showed the top of the seat, big disappointment when I got there.  Was going to use it on my Panther.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 3, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Are you sure the front wheel and hub are incorrect? Does it have the 3/8" axle? Looks like the HD front hub from what I can see in the pictures. They do not have the Schwinn script ingraved.





Not sure yet on the front wheel.  I was wondering about the wheel too because it had the same 120 g spokes.  The hub is covered in rust and haven't had a chance yet to clean it up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2014)

ricobike said:


> Just so you know, that's a Phantom seat, not original to the bike and you could get some coin for that to fix the bike up more.  Just sayin.




The 1962 HD Wasp came with the #7000 heavy duty saddle. Not sure if Crazy's seat is the 7000 or not.


Ahhhh, you posted that while I was in the dark posting.


----------

